# Im ashamed to be a human tonight...



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

Im watching the News, and they are saying that the rescue efforts are no longer possible because the looters and criminals of New Orleans are shooting at resucuers and police officers.

f*ck you. I dont give a f*ck how gangster you are. I dont care if you lived in the hood. Put away the motherfucking guns, and start helping those who are in need. People are even being RAPED in the Dome.

Sorry, but this is pissing me off. They have to bring in soldiers with M-16's to a disaster site.

f*ck off.

--Dan


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

its sad... similar things happened during the tsunami crisis


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Satan runs rampant in N.O. tonight.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Bastards! I hope they are getting them on camera for identification after this is over.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

now THAT pisses me off.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

10,000 plus soldiers are arriving in the gulf soon. That will grow higher over the days and weeks.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

They are doing this because there is no way of cops stopping them.

This is what happens when are government gets demolished in one place. chaos


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Im watching the News, and they are saying that the rescue efforts are no longer possible because the looters and criminals of New Orleans are shooting at resucuers and police officers.
> 
> f*ck you. I dont give a f*ck how gangster you are. I dont care if you lived in the hood. Put away the motherfucking guns, and start helping those who are in need. People are even being RAPED in the Dome.
> 
> ...


Wow thats pretty sad.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

Me, or what I wrote?

--Dan


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Me, or what I wrote?
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1174988[/snapback]​


Whats going on over there.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Avatar~God said:


> *They are doing this because there is no way of cops stopping them.
> 
> This is what happens when are government gets demolished in one place. chaos*
> [snapback]1174979[/snapback]​


Their temp-government will be the US army/navy. We will see how "gangster" they are. Anyway looting, raping, ect, is just normal it seems when there is a disaster or loss of government power.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

User said:


> Avatar~God said:
> 
> 
> > *They are doing this because there is no way of cops stopping them.
> ...


I know, but I didnt expect to see that from a western society, especially the states. It's truely depressing.

--Dan


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar~God said:
> ...


It would more or less happen anywhere. The US isn't no different.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Shameless, human vermin. Screw the process. They should lined up and shot.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Yea, thats Very Fucked up what there doing down there. Bunch of Scumbag Cunts!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

User said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > User said:
> ...


You're right. It's selfish.

--Dan


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

this is truly something we have never witnessed, at least i haven't. A western country, the US, has a major natural disaster. It is so weird hearing news reports like, "sporadic shooting can be heard in the city." sure, you can say you expected it, but its really weird taht it is in a western country.

this whole thing is really really weird and sad. I have never seen anything like this.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

How right Thomas Hobbes was


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

god bless america

the end of the world is coming...all we need is jesus to come down from the heavens and preach for 50 years


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow, that's a true disgrace.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

I can understand people stealing things ie: diapers, medicine,food, or things you need to survive, thats expected in that cercumstance and I would do the same. but I see vids of assholes taking tv's, Where the f*ck are you going to plug it in. I hope the soldiers are givin authorization to use deadly force.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

In the words of others :

"its ok because they are from the projects"


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

Why wont you guys allow Canadians to come help? We have 100's of Urban Resucuers ready to fly down to N.O and the American Gov. doesnt want any help.

--Dan


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

I heard on they radio they had to pull like 1500 police and resue presonel cause of the crime. What are these animals thinking? People are dying and their causing chaos?!

"Oh look i'm gonna grab that 50" plasma tv so i can hook it up in my cardboard box!"


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thats is way fucked up i wish i was there to shoot them


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

holy sh*t.... its f*cking bad down there


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow, just heard on the news that gangs are roaming with AK-47's now that they looted some gun shops.

I also heard of police looting.

It's a very sad day


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

but all of them have nothing, maybee they are stealing to barter for food. You can say how you would act in a situation unless you where put in that situation. Dont get me wrong it is f'd up what there doing- but maybee its to feed thereself or family,the raping sh*t- is BS


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

Ok, the hospital just had its generator stole, and the coast guard had a few boats flipped over. Fuckin bitches.

--Dan


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ok, the hospital just had its generator stole, and the coast guard had a few boats flipped over. Fuckin bitches.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1175107[/snapback]​


Where u gettin gthis news?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

huntx7 said:


> Wow, just heard on the news that gangs are roaming with AK-47's now that they looted some gun shops.
> 
> I also heard of police looting.
> 
> ...


Sad.

Motherfuckers are stealing video games, shoes, other useless sh*t and haven't got a home to carry it to. I've heard of cars being stolen, they can't leave N.O are get gasoline. What stupid pieces of sh*t. Stealing food and water I can turn my head the other way, but this other looting and raping business should be taken care of and with M-16s if needed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

Fido said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, the hospital just had its generator stole, and the coast guard had a few boats flipped over. Fuckin bitches.
> ...


On laptop, flipping through stations.

--Dan


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I hope this thread doesn't cloud all the good being achived


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

User said:


> I hope this thread doesn't cloud all the good being achived
> [snapback]1175144[/snapback]​


Its up to the person reading it. You can interpret what it however you want, I was only venting my frustration with some people.

--Dan


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this thread doesn't cloud all the good being achived
> ...


ANy links to stories on the coast gaurd boats?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

www.foxnews.com
www.cnn.com
www.bbc.com
www.newyorktimes.com
www.washingtonpost.com
www.washingtontimes.com

dude take your pick. Every major news agency has reports on the looting going on.

nvm, you edited it over to ask about some coastguard boats. didnt hear that story.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

If I was the rescue teams I would say piss on it im outta here.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this thread doesn't cloud all the good being achived
> ...


Links / sources are good for the reader.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

User said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > User said:
> ...


Its too hard to provide direct links to these things he speaks of.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

oh my god


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

User said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > User said:
> ...


CNN, BBC, CBC...turn em on.

--Dan


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

Fido said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


If you could afford a t.v, I'd tell you to turn it on.

--Dan


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > User said:
> ...


And since you dont have any links that you claim you were looking at, i call bs on half your stories.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Everyone knows god damned looting is going on, I believe Fido and a few other people are referring to the "coast guard boat flipping" story.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

User said:


> Everyone knows god damned looting is going on, I believe Fido and a few other people are referring to the "coast guard boat flipping" story.
> [snapback]1175195[/snapback]​


I heard it on T.V, and Im not sure if it was an actual Coast gurard boat, or just boats they were goin to use or were using.

--Dan


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

This is what i9 would if in charge i would militirize the whole f*cking place from land and air and give troops the order to shoot any looters on sight.F*ck looters and thier bit*ches.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Calling for martial law will only cause further problems. I can just see the ACLU coming to the aid of a mother whose son was shot because he was caught in the act of stealing guns from a shop and the cops/military shot him. Not only that, but were not a military state. Having a sitting military guarding/patroling civilians = bad bad bad.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Calling for martial law will only cause further problems. I can just see the ACLU coming to the aid of a mother whose son was shot because he was caught in the act of stealing guns from a shop and the cops/military shot him. Not only that, but were not a military state. Having a sitting military guarding/patroling civilians = bad bad bad.
> [snapback]1175212[/snapback]​


Martial law is already in affect.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Ok let me rephrase to make it sound less brutal......have your troops patrolling around in micky mouse and daffy duck costumes only to put looters in a permanent sleep where they will be sent up to heaven by beautiful angels.
But seriously dude these people are basically stealing from the dead,you could not get any lower.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Calling for martial law will only cause further problems. I can just see the ACLU coming to the aid of a mother whose son was shot because he was caught in the act of stealing guns from a shop and the cops/military shot him. Not only that, but were not a military state. Having a sitting military guarding/patroling civilians = bad bad bad.
> [snapback]1175212[/snapback]​


Btw you said ACLU like it meant something. They win cases without winning nothing. That organisation has a power cap and it knows not to step passed a line. Illegal, ACLU, you can't do that, people use those words and phrases yet they mean nothing.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

The aclu will basically defend anyone/anything, guilty, innocent, moral, immoral... They have come to the aid in such cases before. Many times while i was in LA when you heard a kid being shot by the cops some aclu spokesperson was always on tv calling the cops killers and calling for this and that. Even if the kid had a gun and/or shot at cops. Sorry man, the aclu is one of the things thats wrong with america today. The aclu has power... thanks to the media.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> The aclu will basically defend anyone/anything, guilty, innocent, moral, immoral... They have come to the aid in such cases before. Many times while i was in LA when you heard a kid being shot by the cops some aclu spokesperson was always on tv calling the cops killers and calling for this and that. Even if the kid had a gun and/or shot at cops. Sorry man, the aclu is one of the things thats wrong with america today. The aclu has power... thanks to the media.
> [snapback]1175263[/snapback]​


Yeah man, I know they win cases, but they haven't won and will never win the main objective. ACLU has no authority they use legal means to screw sh*t, those legal means can easily be patched.

View the ACLU as car, jack the wheels and sterling wheel, cut the brake lines for shits and giggle, its not going anywhere. Turn on the car and tap the gas pedal all you like to hear the engine, but you can't move it.

Or simply have a two-face self destruct the organisation.

The media is the same.

Worst case, they sue the military so what?








ACLU is the like the mattress tag. Rip it the f*ck out, its not illegal to do so.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I agree with you. The real problem with the aclu is the bullshit they feed to the ignorant. 
Your remark about suing the military... as wild as it sounds, i can imagine something exactly liek that happening. If we can chanrge a young soldier for defending himself in a hostile area, then i wouldnt put anything past us.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I don't put nothing pasted the ACLU. Let them sue all they want, doesn't change the core of which they have no control because someone like myself in covert style will screw them and there power life line either from outside or from within. Anyway I don't want to stray to far off topic, plus I got to get some sleep am I tired and it shows because I've nearly edited all my posts tonight.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Well now hold on. I believe you guys are being misled a bit. Upon further reading you got to understand where these people are coming from. Their homes have flooded and everything theyve ever owned is now ruined. Now you got these people who's last bit of any life consist of what they can get out of vacant shops. So they get such items only to have an officer tell them to put it down or they'll shoot. This is a basic principle of survival at this time. If a cop tells you he's gonna shoot you if you dont put a loaf of bread down, of course the next time you go back to that store you're gonna bring a gun and have it ready. It only makes sense.

Im not saying its right for them to shoot at the police or anything, but I dont think its right of the police to tell people not to take whats going to end up trash anyways, especially when what theyre taking is for basic survival.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

All I know is I hope these people get shelters,help and stay alive untill this place is cleaned up, And I wish them the Best. This thing hit hardd


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that is a damn shame!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Well now hold on. I believe you guys are being misled a bit. *Upon further reading* you got to understand where these people are coming from.[snapback]1175414[/snapback]​


That requires objective observation and looking at the matter unbiased - obviously completely lost and so many of the people here ("_Hey, let's all point fingers from the comfort of our easy chair without even fathoming what the hell is going on_") - so typical


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

I have a couple of "beefs" to cover. First off, what's up with all the people who were told well in advance to evacuate BEFORE the storm hit and chose to stay put? I understand that some people might not have the money to get out of town but what happened to "run for your lives"?????

Secondly, ANYONE that takes advantage of this disaster to benifit themselves should be removed from society!! This includes looters, rapists, and even price gougers. Any looters with guns should be considered terrorists and shot on site.

b


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

sucks all around....praying for the best


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Fido said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


We've heard the exact same stuff on the news, except the coast guard stuff.

But we did hear that many boats were flipped over during the storm, maybe there's a misunderstanding and a coast guard boat got flipped over in the storm or some other how. Then again, I would not be suprised if a coast guard boat was jacked by looters.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

And wow, there's now SWAT in my hometown (Hammond, it's across the lake from N.O.) due to all the looting.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Its getting bad there



> Evacuation Disrupted Amid Fires, Gunshots
> Sep 01 10:26 AM US/Eastern
> 
> By ADAM NOSSITER
> ...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Just turned on CNN through Cisco IPTV. F'ked up stuff. Convention center is getting messed up.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

One picture is worth a thousand words:


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Good ole' Louisiana


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

people shooting at military helos... helos that are trying to rescue...

how disgusting can this get? well now, rescue ops have been suspended


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

baby dies at superdome, 2 officers shot, helicopter pilots wont land because they are being threatened.....


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Xenon said:


> baby dies at superdome, 2 officers shot, helicopter pilots wont land because they are being threatened.....
> [snapback]1175718[/snapback]​


holy f*ck!


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Xenon said:


> baby dies at superdome, 2 officers shot, helicopter pilots wont land because they are being threatened.....
> [snapback]1175718[/snapback]​


I dont get it thier fellow countrymen are dying and they dont give a f*ck.Instead they are acting like those terrorists in iraq.


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

KOS! any looters or any one breaking the law during this hard time must me KILLED ON SIGHT!

ungreatful bastards.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

This is what makes me mad....


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

every looter should be shot dead the second they're seen stealing, or shooting a gun. the military and police need to show off their balls. the probelm wont go away, because right now the looters feel that they are running the town.

take down a group of the bastards, show them you mean business.

ppl say it's like a 3rd world country down there right now, so act like it is one. they dont put up with sh*t in 3rd world countries, if you do something bad, they f*ck you up.

"You Loot, We Shoot", that should be the law enforcement's new motto.

and adding to what xenon listed what has happened. i also heard that they flipped over an ambulance, stole the ambulance command post's electric generator, and stole another ambulance. f*cking thieves.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Direct all Katrina discussion to the following thread

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=96182

Thanks!


----------

